# trekking



## MotherOfChickens (11 April 2017)

Is there anyone within an easy reach of the A702 (Biggar side) that does hacking/trekking anymore? I find myself temporarily horseless for a few months and would like to do some hacking.


----------



## LeneHorse (13 April 2017)

I was going to suggest Pentlands Icelandics but they seem to be just a livery yard now. You could post on Lanark riding Club facebook page and maybe someone will have a suggestion.


----------



## alibali (13 April 2017)

Never been there but there is Kailzie Equestrian Centre just outside Peebles


----------



## alibali (13 April 2017)

Never been there but there is Kailzie Equestrian Centre just outside Peebles


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 April 2017)

thanks for that  will look them up. I have found a place near Biggar that I've not checked out yet so have choices.


----------



## thistledonicely (15 April 2017)

A little further up, but what about the Exmoor Pony Trekking Society on Pentlands?  They're up by Hillend.


----------



## Ollie83 (17 April 2017)

Highly recommend the Exmoor pony trekking at the Pentlands  Had a great few rides with them and the girls are all so professional and ponies well looked after


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 April 2017)

hi, thanks-I did ride with them while at uni-ironically I have my own Exmoor now but need to lose a bit before I get back on him and my bigger horses is going away for schooling for a bit.

Shame Pentlands Icelandics no longer do trekking-they used to be the best value trekking in the area imho when I didn't have my own (talking 2002-2004).


----------



## Ollie83 (17 April 2017)

Aw I had never heard of them? I love icelandics &#55357;&#56842; so much character.

What about this place 
http://joansheridanequest.wixsite.com/centre

No idea what it's like, just found it Google?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 April 2017)

Ollie83 said:



			Aw I had never heard of them? I love icelandics &#65533;&#65533; so much character.

What about this place 
http://joansheridanequest.wixsite.com/centre

No idea what it's like, just found it Google?
		
Click to expand...

that was the one I was talking about up thread, will hopefully try it out soon


----------

